# HYATT TAHOE OWNERS !!! *** VOTE VOTE VOTE*** Now Now Now



## Carmel85 (Aug 14, 2010)

ALL Hyatt Tahoe owners PLEASE take a minute of your time and vote for STEVE DALLAS re-elect him to the HOA board.   

You get 6 total votes per week you own *PLEASE PLEASE vote ALL 6 of your Votes for Steve Dallas*
You should be getting you ballots and proxys todayand early next week!!!  


*  PLEASE I ask you to VOTE for STEVE DALLAS for HOA Board Hyatt Tahoe*  

If you own 1 week at the resort you get 6 votes so PLEASE vote 6 votes Steve Dallas 

I have been following what our board has been doing and Steve Dallas who  has helped bring down our Taxes and put a stop to owners that have not payed their maintenance fees. NO more dead beats for FREE!! EXPENSSES LOW!!!!

So I ask you again my fellow TUGERS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take the time and vote for Steve Dallas. 

Vote NOW and Vote ALL 6 votes for DALLAS!!! :whoopie: 

(remember you get a total of 6 votes)  

Dallas can really make a difference for all of us owners so PLEASE Vote and VOTE NOW they have my families votes and I hope you join me in getting Steve Dallas re-elected to the HOA Board

All Ballots and Proxys must be mailed and in Lake Tahoe before September 10th so they all count.

Carmel85


----------



## wilma (Aug 15, 2010)

It would be great if the board would communicate with the owners about what is going on at the resort. Who is on the board, how do you contact them, what issues are they discussing and how do you provide input? How do they know what owners want if there is no communication?


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 17, 2010)

wilma said:


> It would be great if the board would communicate with the owners about what is going on at the resort. Who is on the board, how do you contact them, what issues are they discussing and how do you provide input? How do they know what owners want if there is no communication?




Steve Dallas is on the board and he is a very active Board Member.


Send a email or write a letter to the manager and address it the the HOA board the board does get letters through out the year.

Also the board is working on a website to talk directly with the owners.


Remember to vote all 6 votes (per week you own) for Steve Dallas

He knows Hyatt and stands up for us owners even if Hyatt management does not like it. He asked the tough questions and get tough answers and problems solved.

Less that 1% default rate since Steve Dallas has been on the board and he has gotten cleared up $280k owed to the HOA plus lowering our propert taxes.


VOTE Dallas x 6 votes

c85


----------



## heathpack (Aug 17, 2010)

Mr. & Mrs. Heathpack have voted.  Thanks for the reminder.

H


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 19, 2010)

heathpack said:


> Mr. & Mrs. Heathpack have voted.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> H





THANK YOU...I will pass your information on too Steve Dallas

  Remember  VOTE    ALL 6 of your votes for STEVE DALLAS (mark those small boxes)


----------



## stacylee (Aug 19, 2010)

thank you- all 6 to him, mailed yesterday
Also had my  mom do 6 for him for her week
Will put a call into my brother for his 2 weeks as well.
~Hussey Family


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 19, 2010)

stacylee said:


> thank you- all 6 to him, mailed yesterday



ditto here


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 21, 2010)

dvc_john said:


> ditto here



THANK YOU...I will pass your information on too Steve Dallas

 Remember VOTE ALL 6 of your votes for STEVE DALLAS (mark those small boxes) 


Then mail it in today:whoopie:


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 25, 2010)

Where are all the Hyatt Tahoe owners still on Summer vacation?


----------



## jjs17 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Tahoe HOA vote*

I am now back from vacation and just mailed in the ballots for my two weeks.  I do support Dallas but why give him all the votes?  We need other like minded people representing the owners.  Just curious about the other candidates.  Thanks for your activity in TUG and your past posts on Hyatt resort availability.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 25, 2010)

jjs17 said:


> I am now back from vacation and just mailed in the ballots for my two weeks.  I do support Dallas but why give him all the votes?  We need other like minded people representing the owners.  Just curious about the other candidates.  Thanks for your activity in TUG and your past posts on Hyatt resort availability.






Why give Steve Dallas all the votes you ask becasue he and Jack Hopkins do all the work in keeping our fees low.

If we loose Steve (a true owner) as is Jack Hopkins we can kiss our low fees out the door.

I ask that you please give all your votes to Steve.

You can always contact him via email at (send me a PM)

Steve knows his stuff and does not get pushed around by Hyatt any others because he does his homework.

Yes if we have 2 strong people on the board Steve Dallas who is running and Jack Hopkins (not up for reelection) then we as owners have a voice.

I do not know the others but I do know Steve Dallas and he will always get my 6 votes because he is looking out for us owners.


 Even Kal supports Steve Dallas.


----------



## YoungCat (Aug 26, 2010)

*Is Steve Dallas recommended??*

Great question on the other candidates.  The resort had low fee's before Steve Dallas was on the board.

One BIG concern I have about voting any votes for Steve Dallas is that he is NOT recommended on the ballot. Why? Seems if he is doing everything to keep the board working and the fees low he would be recommended.  I think its something each owner needs to consider.

Please read below I found this on another website and it has me questioning my votes:

*HYATT OWNERS:*

Please read your ballots closely, in Nevada the HOA is required to form a nominating committee to review *all candidates* for the board.  The committee did do its due process in reviewing all candidates and they *DID NOT* recommend Steve Dallas who is an incumbent sitting board member.

This may be something you want to consider when placing your vote for this years board... Why didn't Steve Dallas get recommended??

The committee is an independent committee, all owners at the resort, and they did NOT recommend Mr. Dallas for some reason that they do not disclose.

Investigate and come to you own conclusion on how to place your votes, do not just vote for the candidate with the most Pom Poms!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 26, 2010)

YoungCat,

Too bad you did not sit on the Nominatee Committee but I guess you probably would not have gotten on since 2 past board members got on which I believe is not right in the first place.

One was a past president of the board for many years a "True Hyatt Yes Man" and to this day could be held probably very liable for the outstanding people that did not pay MF's for over 7 years in the rears. Another past board member got on also.  VERY STRANGE

I find it very stange how 2 past board memebrs out of 3060 owners get picked dont you?

Why would you think some board members picked these to people "good old boys network"

I would strongly look at what Steve Dallas has done in the past years before you nock him.  He has done more to stand up to Hyatt that any past board members combined.

Steve Dallas exposed $280k owner to the HOA by owners not paying,lowered out property taxes, new BBQ,update the front office,room updates and many other resort improvements keeping a eye on Hyatt excessive spending on project.  The BBQ where to be 50k and they only spent 26k....   I could go on and on.

Steve has worked hard and still continues to this day to work for the owners (he gets payed nothing) for his excellent services to our HOA

Take the time and do your homework and read the minutes it is all public record if you are a owner.


  STEVE DALLAS has my FULL support and my 6 votes I get per week.   

c85


----------



## YoungCat (Aug 26, 2010)

Carmel85,

How is a nominating committee selected?  Is it against the rules to have ex board members on that committee.  Without knowing all the workings of the Hyatt board, if it isn't against the rules why would you describe ex-board members being on the committee in a negative light?  If it is against whatever rules you have as a board then why were they allowed on the nominating committee?

Did Mr. Dallas by yourself correct the past due fee issue? Isn't the board 5 or 7 members? You make it sound like its only Mr. Dallas actions that changed things but I thought boards work as a team and it takes a consensus of votes to change things?  I'm just trying to understand Mr. Dallas impact vs the full board making the decisions.

My biggest concern about Mr. Dallas is if he did so many great things WHY did the nominating committee NOT recommend him, do you know *what issues* there may be with Mr. Dallas that he would not get support of the nominating committee if he has been doing so much good for the owners?

Personally I'm not one to support a lone voice and your comments and the fact that Mr. Dallas couldn't rally support from the people closest to the workings of the resort on the committee has me concerned that Mr. Dallas may be somewhat of a lone wolf.  When I don't see any support from a committee I am VERY concerned.

I personally will split my votes with the nominating committee recommendations, I trust they spent time looking at the candidates to make the recommendations, or at least I hope they did.

Mr. Dallas seems a bit self promoting and a lone wolf, he might be a good voice for the owners but if he doesn't have the support of the other board members or the committee than he likely would not be effective.  Influence is very important in a position like this.

Thats just my position, the main thing that we agree on is that people should vote.  Speak their voice whoever they support, for me that will be in support of the recommendations of the committee.


----------



## YoungCat (Aug 26, 2010)

Upon checking my private messages someone sent me some interesting info about Mr. Dallas.  Since I do not have any idea if its true or not I am not going to post it.  However the message implies that the Board is extremely split due to actions by Mr. Dallas, so that might be why he did not get support from the committee.

Carmel85, Do you know of any board issues involving Mr. Dallas that you can disclose.  My Private message is VERY concerning, but again I WILL NOT post something like that, but it worries me that there might be issues.  YIKES!

If you know Mr. Dallas?? maybe you could contact him and he could post something about why he wasn't recommended to help clear up concerns I have and now maybe others may have.  I have to agree with the private message that its rare that good board members don't get support from a research committee.  Maybe you don't know everything about Mr. Dallas and how he works with the Hyatt Board.  Because it doesn't seem like he could by himself accomplish everything you mentioned and what is listed in his bio on the voting form without the full board supporting taking action.

Thanks for the discussion, maybe Mr. Dallas can post something.


----------



## wilma (Aug 26, 2010)

As I posted in the thread that was closed, it is very difficult to know who to vote for as the owners know little about what is going on at HSL. Those who are personal friends w/Steve get updates and are privy to whatever goes on at the board meetings. But the owners are not asked for their opinions and there is little/no communication from Hyatt or the board. The owners do not have enough information to make an informed decision, we are in an information  vacuum. You pretty much would have to trust the Steve Dallas cheerleaders when it comes to voting.


----------



## YoungCat (Aug 26, 2010)

Carmel85,

Did you see the one of the other candidates mentioning the expanding of benefits and travel reimbursements for the board members.  He says he did not support actions of self benefit.  Do you know if Mr. Dallas supported expanding of benefits and travel expenses?  Thats funding we the owners have to pay, please ask Mr. Dallas if he supported passing new costs to his benefit?  

That would be a *complete deal breaker* for my support for Mr. Dallas... PLEASE find out or ask Mr. Dallas to post if he voted in favor of increasing board member cost and benefits.


----------



## YoungCat (Aug 26, 2010)

wilma said:


> As I posted in the thread that was closed, it is very difficult to know who to vote for as the owners know little about what is going on at HSL. Those who are personal friends w/Steve get updates and are privy to whatever goes on at the board meetings. But the owners are not asked for their opinions and there is little/no communication from Hyatt or the board. The owners do not have enough information to make an informed decision, we are in an information  vacuum. You pretty much would have to trust the Steve Dallas cheerleaders when it comes to voting.



Wilma, great post... I find that at almost all the resorts I own that info is limited, unless they are raising my fees!!  .  Communication is something every resort board should do MUCH more of.  Normally most resorts don't have a committee to review and recommend candidates. Since Hyatt does have these committees to investigate or interview or whatever they do, I wonder if following those recommendations is wise? On the surface it would seem to be worth consideration but it would be nice to have that committee release it findings on why it does recommend whoever it does.  I am going to trust the committee only because its a group of owners (not sure how many, maybe 7-10) who look closely at the candidates and make recommendations.  At least we can rely on that, I think vs Pom Poms.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 5, 2010)

YoungCat said:


> This may be something you want to consider when placing your vote for this years board... Why didn't Steve Dallas get recommended??
> 
> The committee is an independent committee, all owners at the resort, and they did NOT recommend Mr. Dallas for some reason that they do not disclose.



Why didn't Steve get a recommendation from the nominating committee? Good question. I honestly believe the existing board members conspired against Steve. You see, the existing members vote on who they want on the nominating committee (Talk about a conflict of interest!). Steve is VERY passionate about Hyatt High Sierra and, as such, can rub people the wrong way. Steve is not smooth nor slick, far from it, but he does have owners' best interest at heart and he cares very deeply. 

As a former nominating committee member in 2008 and 2009 but who was rejected from service in 2010, I can tell you I was the ONLY member who did ANY due diligence in advance of the nominating committee meeting. Some candidates on the ballot in 2008 or 2009 never bothered to respond to my pre-meeting questionnaire nor bothered to participate in the tele-conference. No other nominating committee member did any screening or investigation advance on the meeting. 

So why was I not on the nominating committee? I'm guessing they thought I would blindly recommend Steve. As anyone who knows me this is completely untrue. One needs to earn and maintain my respect. 

Regardless, I cast my 6 votes for Steve. Why? Because Steve: 
1) Has kept maintenance fees low,
2) Has owners' best interest at heart, 
3) Has cracked down on owners who fail to pay their MF,
4) Is on top of issues and finances at Hyatt High Sierra AND 
5) Without the nominating committee recommendation, faces an up hill battle. He will need all the support he can muster. 

Good luck Steve!! 

- TJ


----------



## YoungCat (Sep 5, 2010)

TahoeJoe,

Thanks for the additional insight.  I wish I knew more about what was going on at the board, so much conflicting info.  The current Board has been very successful from what I can tell with the fees and how nice the property looks, so that points to a successful board, but then you and others say the board is conspiring against Steve? so how did they get so much done? Something doesn't seem to add up.  I wish I knew more about what is going on at the board.  I got an PM from another owner in Florida who outlined some serious issues on the board involving Steve Dallas and I don't know if that is true, so I will not post it.  That owner should post that info directly for us all to review.

I just have a hard time believing that the current board is conspiring against Steve Dallas yet getting so many positive things done at the same time? Usually the two would not add up that way.  It takes a majority of good board member to get the results that Steve Dallas seems to say he is getting done.  I bet he was part of the solutions but it must have taken a few other board members if they have to vote on things.

TahoeJoe, any insight into the current board?  You say you were on the previous nominating committees, so you must have helped other board members get recommended.  Who are the other board members working with Steve Dallas to get things done?  Are they all up for re-election?

Thank you for helping us all know more about the board.  I have already sent my vote in, but I bet there are others that find your info helpful.

Very much appreciate your comments.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 6, 2010)

Young Cat,


Why would someone out of the blue send you a PM about Steve Dallas??

You have not posted in 2+ years    September 17, 2008, 04:27 PM 

I think you are just blowing smoke about Steve Dallas that is very sad sence you have not even met the man have you?

Personally I have asked you to share your PM with me but of course you did not...  I believe you are full of BS and your are either a past or current board member now or you must have stayed at a Holiday Inn last night.


Why would you of ALL Tuggers who has *NOT* posted in 2+ years get a PM about Steve Dallas.
Come on stop playing games.

I agree with Tahoe Joe 100%,  I vote all 6 of my votes for Steve Dallas.


Get those ballots mail in today.


C85


----------



## heathpack (Sep 6, 2010)

Carmel85 said:


> Young Cat,
> 
> 
> Why would someone out of the blue send you a PM about Steve Dallas??
> ...



To be fair, YoungCat posted on 8/26/2010 with some questions as to whether Steve Dallas is best candidate.  It was 12 hours later that the claim of the PM was made.  It seems very plausible to me that if a Tugger had something negative to say about Steve Dallas that he/she might have PMed YoungCat in the intervening 12 hours.

However, I do think it is EXTREMELY unhelpful for a Tugger to make a claim like YoungCat is doing- "someone" sent me a PM that says "something troubling" about Steve Dallas, but I won't say what it is because "I don't know if it is true."  As far as I'm concerned, if you have something to say that will benefit this group, say it.  Innuendo is nothing but counterproductive and, quite frankly, does nothing but undermine your posts in my opinion.

H


----------



## YoungCat (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess I will have to work on the understanding what can or should or should not be posted.  

Thanks for all the accusations of being full of BS, almost seems I am being treated worse than what you accuse me of.  But I guess that is how the internet is.  I thought TahoeJoe had some good insight and I stated as much.  I guess that if this is the type of conversations and way Mr. Steven Dallas conducts himself or his friends conduct themselves I am actually happy my votes are already sent.  

I have asked many questions but *  nothing  * is being answered, why can't Mr. Dallas or his friends that attack me answer the questions I asked.  How is it Mr. Dallas is getting everything done with the board conspiring against him?  Why would the board conspire against him?  Because he is helping the property? That doesnt make sense.  Is this same board that is conspiring against Mr. Dallas the same board that TahoeJoe recommended in the previous nominating committees that TahoeJoe did his research on?

I am offended and thought of not posting but I dont want me to be part of the big conspiracy against Mr. Dallas or TahoeJoe or C85.  Yes, I have to confess I started my account with TUG 5 years ago just waiting for the moment I could conspire against Mr. Dallas.  I guess I am a sleeper cell?  Look out for the Black Helicopters! I wish Mr. Dallas the best with his election.  Good luck.

If you choose to reply to my post could you please answer some of the multitudes of questions I have asked?  I'm not sure why they are being avoided.  Why doesnt Mr. Dallas who is usually active in the boards come and post answers and clear up everything.  That would be helpful.

Please just clear things up. Please help us understand what is going on with this mysterious board.  Who specifically is helping Mr. Dallas and are they up for re-election.  But I guess my questions are just games according to C85 versus just being questions that go unanswered.

Best of luck to all the candidates!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 7, 2010)

[Post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]



> TUG POSTING RULES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YoungCat (Sep 8, 2010)

Carmel85 said:


> First you go after Steve Dallas then Tahoe Joe now me.



Excuse me Sir, How did I go after Tahoe Joe? I thanked him for his comments and insight and then asked questions about the board.  Is that going after someone?  If so I apologize but I re-read my post and didn't see how you feel that is going after someone?  Either way I apologize.

I'm not sure why most of my questions about the workings of the board continue to go unanswered but OK I guess thats how these political things work, people dont answer questions about the issues or results.  How did we end up with it being my fault.  I do find the this board offensive to me since I am being attacked for asking questions, and the replies from C85 seem weird.  Thanks also for accusing me of being a guy and being extremely rude to a woman user or any user actually.

I guess this is just how you communicate.  Sorry that is your perspective on life. I wish you Sir, nothing but the best.

I will not post on this thread anymore since none of my questions are being answered.  I hope to be in Colorado during the election board meeting, If we can find a way down we hope to attend the election. If you C85 or TahoeJoe are there maybe we clear things up and talk to Mr. Dallas at the same time so I can understand better how he is helping the board.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2010)

*This is a one-time warning:

Name calling and rude comments are not tolerated on TUG.  If you can't discuss this in a respectful manner, the thread will be closed.*


----------



## heathpack (Sep 8, 2010)

YoungCat said:


> Excuse me Sir, How did I go after Tahoe Joe? I thanked him for his comments and insight and then asked questions about the board.  Is that going after someone?  If so I apologize but I re-read my post and didn't see how you feel that is going after someone?  Either way I apologize.
> 
> I'm not sure why most of my questions about the workings of the board continue to go unanswered but OK I guess thats how these political things work, people dont answer questions about the issues or results.  How did we end up with it being my fault.  I do find the this board offensive to me since I am being attacked for asking questions, and the replies from C85 seem weird.  Thanks also for accusing me of being a guy and being extremely rude to a woman user or any user actually.
> 
> ...



I for one hope that you do not refrain from posting on TUG.  You have asked very reasonable questions- the only thing I question is the statement that you had negative info you would not post.  It is still my opinion that that was unhelpful.  

I have not personally attempted to answer your questions because I do not know the answers.  I suspect that is the case for many others here as well.  

Have you considered calling Steve Dallas directly to ask him some of the questions you pose?  I may have his contact info, not totally sure.  If you were to do this, many tuggers might find it helpful for you to tell us what he has to say.

H


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 13, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2010)

*Please note that [in my opinion] Carmel85 is Steve Dallas.*

*Just to clarify:  Carmel85 and Steve Dallas both registered with the same IP address and both post from the same IP address. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## wilma (Sep 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> *Please note that Carmel85 is Steve Dallas.*



What a surprise   and what a sham.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 15, 2010)

wilma said:


> What a surprise   and what a sham.



So what's the TUG policy on board members posting here under psuedonyms and soliciting votes or criticizing other board members?  I believe this may have happened with more than one person in the recent hotly contested Hyatt High Sierra HOA board election.  Its probably worth the rest of us knowing if this type of thing is happening regularly and if it is considered "ok" by the TUG powers-that-be.

Somehow I find this whole episode between Carmel85 and Mesamirage very amusing, although honestly I think it reflects very poorly on both of them.

Hmm, maybe my votes next year will need to migrate away from each of these shysters.  Wilma, maybe you should run for a board position.

H


----------



## LisaH (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG!!! Unbelievable!...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2010)

heathpack said:


> So what's the TUG policy on board members posting here under psuedonyms and soliciting votes or criticizing other board members?  I believe this may have happened with more than one person in the recent hotly contested Hyatt High Sierra HOA board election.



I can't speak for TUG, but my personal opinion is that it is unethical.

The other person "outted" themselves in a post on TUG today.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The other person "outted" themselves in a post on TUG today.



Could you point us to the post?


----------



## heathpack (Sep 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I can't speak for TUG, but my personal opinion is that it is unethical.
> 
> The other person "outted" themselves in a post on TUG today.



So is there a mechanism by which I can officially call "foul?"  Or is this whole matter reviewed internally behind-the-scenes?  As a High Sierra owner, I can of course do my part to vote the bums out next year.  But I'd have more confidence in the legitimacy of what I read hear on TUG if I knew this sort of behavior was not absolutely not tolerated.  What does it take to get banned?

H


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2010)

heathpack said:


> So is there a mechanism by which I can officially call "foul?"  Or is this whole matter reviewed internally behind-the-scenes?  As a High Sierra owner, I can of course do my part to vote the bums out next year.  But I'd have more confidence in the legitimacy of what I read hear on TUG if I knew this sort of behavior was not absolutely not tolerated.  What does it take to get banned?
> 
> H



If you see a post that violates the TUG posting rules, please click on the red triangle at the bottom of the post and report it.

Repeated violations of the TUG posting rules will result in a poster being banned.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 15, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Could you point us to the post?



Mesamirage identified himself as Steve Dykstra, the Hyatt High Sierra board president.

There was a recent exchange on the Last-Minute Rental Board in which Carmel85 posted some strange aggressive comments about a person who had a Hyatt rental listed.  Mesamirage then chimed in that he had rented from this person and the person was great.  Carmel85 then alleged that Mesamirage actually _was_ this renter (if true- this means our board president is perhaps not much better than Carmel85).  Thread got shut down and I don't know what the truth turned out to be.  But I think its pretty likely that Steve Dykstra was the renter in the posts in question.  He then seems to have proceeded to give himself a glowing endorsement without identifying that he was in fact commenting on himself.

Sheesh, this is lunacy.

H


----------



## stacylee (Sep 15, 2010)

What a soap opera- I am disappointed that someone would act as if they were an impartial but informed owner that wanted to help people with their ballots.  Wish we could have had that disclosure earlier.

I understand that the tahoe meeting was today and based on carmel's other postings arguing with Dykstra he was threatening all kinds of things were going to happen.  Does anyone know where as owners we can get copies of the meeting minutes?


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 15, 2010)

Someone should initiate a recall.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2010)

TUG Admin has asked me to clarify this:  Carmel85 and Steve Dallas both  registered with the same IP address and both post from the same IP address.  Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Kal (Sep 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> TUG Admin has asked me to clarify this: Carmel85 and Steve Dallas both registered with the same IP address and both post from the same IP address. Draw your own conclusions.


 
What about the situation were two spouses use the same computer to register for a site, each with different user names. I can assure you my wife is an independent thinker and would not make too many posts under my user name, but rather would obtain her own user name. Besides, I would have to use her latest edition of "In Style" magazine on the bottom of the vulture cage if she posted some "chick stuff" under my user name. :ignore: 

I'm sure none of us want to be ingenuous but it is possible that two close friends could use the same computer (i.e. the same IP address). It's even possible that one of those friends might not own his (or her) own computer.

Hey, there could even be a situation where an elderly parent is living with the children, or common with today's economics, the children are living at the parents home. Who knows???? But I suggest we don't jump off the bridge and make this thing a melodrama.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2010)

All of your scenarios could be correct.  But even if they are correct, (and I don't believe it for a minute) in my opinion, it is unethical to wage a huge campaign for a BOD candidate on TUG, without revealing the fact that you are their Sig other.  YMMV


----------



## heathpack (Sep 16, 2010)

Kal said:


> What about the situation were two spouses use the same computer to register for a site, each with different user names. I can assure you my wife is an independent thinker and would not make too many posts under my user name, but rather would obtain her own user name. Besides, I would have to use her latest edition of "In Style" magazine on the bottom of the vulture cage if she posted some "chick stuff" under my user name. :ignore:
> 
> I'm sure none of us want to be ingenuous but it is possible that two close friends could use the same computer (i.e. the same IP address). It's even possible that one of those friends might not own his (or her) own computer.
> 
> Hey, there could even be a situation where an elderly parent is living with the children, or common with today's economics, the children are living at the parents home. Who knows???? But I suggest we don't jump off the bridge and make this thing a melodrama.


PUHlease.  This has been made a melodrama by the parties themselves.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok this has gotten absurd...and I simply dont have any more time to deal with it so Ill say this and be done with it.

a user registered and participated on TUG back in 2008 with Steve Dallas' email address, this user has been confirmed to be Steve Dallas by Carmel85.

That user registered, and posted under the same IP address that Carmel85 registered...and posts under.

He also however posted under a different IP adddress as well, but only had 8 total posts on the forums, and none since 2008.

So, while I personally dont believe they are one in the same person...they certainly arent strangers to each other as it was explained to me that Mr. Dallas used Carmel85s computer to register and post back then.

All that need be exposed has been...and we can get back to the topic at hand.

Hope this clears things up.   TUG exists for facts to be posted for all to see and make their own educated decisions based on those facts, nothing more.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello,

I am going to chime in my two cents for what it is worth.  Hi   to everyone who hasn't seen me posting in a while.  Life has kept me *extremely* busy...

I own Hyatt, love Hyatt, and visit Hyatt as often as my points will allow.  The resorts in California are wonderful and fit in with our family vacations well.

I have spoken with both Steve Dykstra and Steve Dallas before, and they have always been very helpful with my Hyatt questions and concerns.  Kal and others have also been very informative and helpful.  It seems as if Hyatt owners really do care about their resorts and the people who own there.  These are really passionate owners here, and they spend a lot of their own time dealing with Hyatt issues.

I am not sure as to all the "behind the scenes" things going on, but I don't think that Steve Dykstra ever hid behind his mesamirage user name.  From what I recall, he has always signed his posts with his first name (in his signature), and if anyone wanted to email or speak with him, he would provide his personal email address.  Steve has always been upfront and honest in our conversations, and I think he has done good things for the High Sierra Lodge owners.

Steve Dallas and I have also exchanged many emails and had conversations regarding Hyatt.  This Steve has also been extremely helpful, available, and sincere in all of our interactions.  From what I understand, Carmel85 is not Steve Dallas, but another passionate owner named Bob who lives in California.  I am pretty sure I have exchanged emails with him, too.  I have never considered them to be the same person.

As a Hyatt owner, I am pleased to have these owners on the Board, even if it looks as if they don't see eye to eye on some of the issues.  They do care about our resort, and they spend a lot of time sorting through the messes and dealing with the Hyatt management.

Regarding this thread, all I can think to say is, "Wow," now I know why I haven't felt the urge to spend time on TUG.  Too much drama !  I just want to enjoy my vacations, make some friends, and learn something every now and then.

Life is too short--everyone go on vacation  !


----------

